# Lazy Jacks: Lov'em or Leave'em?



## Winderlust (Jan 26, 2009)

How does this sailing group feel about Lazy Jacks?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I have them primarily because I singlehand.


----------



## Moonfish22 (Jan 29, 2009)

I almost exclusively singlehand and eventually will get around to putting some on. And a jiffy reef.


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

I want them because I single hand also.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I only love em when dropping the main. 

Maybe you should have the question

"do you love and hate your lazy jacks?"

On a busy river with a shipping channel like where I'm at, just the time it takes to drop the main without jacks can be dangerous for the singlehander!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have then and love them. Although our 50 have a "tradewids mast" that is shorter than the taller version, I find the main to be rather large. Having lazy jacks makes it easy to lower the large main. (And with just one zipper I have the main covered and away from the sun.) Being easier also means I'm more likely to take her out for a short sail. Finally, whether I single hand (not yet, boat is still pretty new-to-me) or not, one person can secure the main, quite easily.

The only downside is you really have to be pointing into the wind when raising the main, or else our battens catch on the lazy jacks. This is not really a problem when there's another crew member on board to turn her up at the right moment, when starting from a mooring, or when using the autopilot and engine to hold her into the wind. (I'll have to experiment with doing this single handed.)

Bottom line, love our lazy jacks.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I have lazy jacks, jiffy reefing and a stack pack sail cover on my Bendy also. I don't know how the rest of you guys live without them.


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

They're a pain in the butt when raising sail but they're great when dropping sail.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

lazy jacks are?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Roller furling is ?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## superiorvoyager (Jan 3, 2009)

I singlehand most of the time and wish I had them. Hope to add this summer. I added jiffy reefing last summer and don't know why I didn't add that earlier.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got 'em, and overall I'm happy with them. That said, there are a few things that kind of stick in my craw. 

I've got a new mainsail, which has yet to soften up enough to flake easily into the bag. Therefore, I've got to stuff, poke, and wrestle with it to get it in far enough so the zipper of the bag can be closed.

Secondly (and this is more a rigging issue than a Jack design problem) my reefing lines ALWAYS fall outside of the bag, and so I've got to manually stuff these into the bag before it can be closed. 

But, all things considered, I'm happy enough that I aint gonna be taking the Jacks off to replace them with something else.


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

The real key to loving them is making them collapsible so when raising the main you can pull them forward so battens etc hanging up is a non issue. Have sailed on boats without this set-up and not near as easy as ours. When dropping just pull them back out and away you go. It also means you don't have as many slots in the sailcover.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

svsirius said:


> The real key to loving them is making them collapsible so when raising the main you can pull them forward so battens etc hanging up is a non issue. Have sailed on boats without this set-up and not near as easy as ours. When dropping just pull them back out and away you go. It also means you don't have as many slots in the sailcover.


I sail a lot of different boats. Many have lazy jacks. A system set up as above is a dream. Those that cannot be stowed forward can be a nightmare.

Jack


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Like others have said, we like them for dropping the main. We have to watch for catching battens on the way up though.

michael
dehler 39


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I have the lazy cradle system from Sailcare. Basically it's a set of lazyjacks with the lower section made of elastic. I deploy them before dropping the main, and stow them as I put the sail cover on. They're never in the way because they stay at the mast until I need them.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I too single hand and they keep the sail off the deck and out of the line of sight when dropping the main. I made my own and they work good but not perfact. Roller headsail is great for single hand too.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Ours are removable, set up on shock cords off the rig except when dousing the main. This gets away from most of the hassle during raising the main and also allows use of a conventional mainsail cover.

We primarily use them to prevent the main from dropping all over the dodger and scratching the ($$$) lexan windows.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

We use the Dutchman and have had pretty good results with it as a replacement for lazy jacks that we used on other boats. Both work reasonably well. The Dutchman requires pretty precise set-up and adjustment, but when done correctly, it is really convenient.

Wayne


----------



## Winderlust (Jan 26, 2009)

*What?*



wwilson said:


> We use the Dutchman and have had pretty good results with it as a replacement for lazy jacks that we used on other boats. Both work reasonably well. The Dutchman requires pretty precise set-up and adjustment, but when done correctly, it is really convenient.
> 
> Wayne


What is the Dutchman?


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

I have them, but find that it is difficult for me to flake the lowered sail
single handed.
I intend to switch to a Dutchman's system.
Dick


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Winderlust said:


> What is the Dutchman?


check this: MVBInfo.com - Dutchman


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I voted 'have em and love em" but technically they are EZ Jax, not Lazy Jax by name. The difference being they are easily stored away after the sail is tied.

E-Z-JAX Systems


----------



## millenniumman (Sep 8, 2004)

*Love 'Em*

As a mostly single hander I wouldn't be without them. As others have stated, there needs to be a method to get them out of the way when raising the main. I made mine myself. Got most of the blocks at the JSI swap meet and the line at West Marine Outlet. Total cost about $25


----------



## sailstoo (Aug 4, 2008)

*Jacks*

Lazy jacks and a roachy, full batten main on my C&C 34. MMMHMMM. Great for a singlehander...especially if you pull em forward before you raise the main.


----------



## FlyinNOE (Nov 28, 2008)

bubb2 said:


> I have lazy jacks, jiffy reefing and a stack pack sail cover on my Bendy also. I don't know how the rest of you guys live without them.


Same on my Beneteau. I'd be up the creek without them when single handing. The stack pack was a great addition by the previous owner.

Brian-


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Paloma has lazy jacks, but they are just one more thing to get in the way in bad weather.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

With fond memories of George Carlin, they're "more STUFF". If I had to dump the main AND work midships on a clear deck all at once...I suppose I could appreciate them. But I was taught to flake a main as I lower it, and if I have to dump it, I can still pick it back up when there's time.

Its just the "more stuff that can go wrong" that I try to avoid. As another George said, "Less is more".<G>


----------



## Henry Irla (Aug 3, 2011)

*Folding lazy jacks*

No problems hoisting The main if the lazy jacks can be taken to The mast before hoisting and they do not bother while sailing. To spread them before dropping sail do not take but seconds. It requires small blocks each side of the spreaders, some 25 cm. from the mast, through which run the LJ's halyards.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

With a big low aspect sail like mine life without Jacks would be alot less fun,,, I have only one set on right now port side and they give me an extra hand


----------



## legarots (Jun 9, 2009)

I like lazy jacks, but as others said, they can be a pain when raising the main. What I have found works pretty well is to motor ahead at full speed into the wind, which helps keep the apparent wind dead ahead.


----------



## luck66 (Jul 4, 2011)

Lazy Jacks are a pain, just something more to deal with. I have used them and don t like them. single hand my boat and do just fine without them.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

I got rid of them on my 27' boat. I found them to be more trouble than they were worth. Even single-handed, when dropping the main I things under control in just a few seconds without them. On a bigger boat they _might_ be worth the hassle.


----------



## Sailonguy (May 5, 2011)

Love the avitar .. Bundy... yes, on a bigger boat they are WAY worth the hassle, a 36ft sloop has a big mainsail, and it gets heavy and unmanageable to handle and bring down, especially when the wind picks up... there are alternatives I guess (duchman, stack-pack)..and I'm sure they have there followers. ....anyway the lazy jacks make it work for me. I'd go for in-boom furling but $$$$$ ...the lazy jacks are fine....


----------



## andrewoliv (Sep 22, 2011)

Hate em when raising the main, love em when lowering the main


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

I made mine and they work great, I single hand alot and find anything I can do to help and add proficiency is good.
Same as I have down hauls on jib halyards as well from cockpit.
with split forestay for double sail hanked on and ready usually a gen #1 on one side and storm jib or working on other side.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

andrewoliv said:


> Hate em when raising the main, love em when lowering the main


Stow the lazy jacks after the main is down.


----------



## bbonifaci (Jun 22, 2007)

Wish I had them...


----------



## macwester26 (Mar 21, 2013)

Never had them before but this time I will.
I have started getting all the bits together . Yep a do it yourself job.

http://sonar.x90x.net/PAGE 6 .html

5th image down

Robert


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Had lazy jacks on all prior boats. On new one went with Dutchman system. Can't safely single without some way to control main on boat this size. Was brought up to never put a hole in a sail but surprisingly Dutchman done right doesn't wear the sail. Having sail flake as it comes down makes reefing easier as well. With hard bimini and hard dodger wanted to keep sail above boom. Going off shore didn't like losing ability to use vang as occurs with in boom furling systems. Being concerned about having the right angle between boom and mast as well as point of sail bugged me. Also believe it's more important to be able to get sail down then up so don't like in mast furling having had one get stuck on a passage back from Bermuda. Think having Dutchman or lazy jacks a safety feature and worth the expense and hassle. With Dutchman can use as extra halyard in worse case scenario way I have it rigged. Can bring all string forward to use trysail should need arise.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> I have then and love them. Although our 50 have a "tradewids mast" that is shorter than the taller version, I find the main to be rather large. Having lazy jacks makes it easy to lower the large main. (And with just one zipper I have the main covered and away from the sun.) Being easier also means I'm more likely to take her out for a short sail. Finally, whether I single hand (not yet, boat is still pretty new-to-me) or not, one person can secure the main, quite easily.
> 
> The only downside is you really have to be pointing into the wind when raising the main, or else our battens catch on the lazy jacks. This is not really a problem when there's another crew member on board to turn her up at the right moment, when starting from a mooring, or when using the autopilot and engine to hold her into the wind. (I'll have to experiment with doing this single handed.)
> 
> Bottom line, love our lazy jacks.


A few years later now and I still love our lazy jacks. Much of my sailing is solo and it makes it very eazy to go for a sail. If I'm not sailing off the hook, I can bring the lines forward.

The stack pack is wonderful. Zip and I'm done. The sail is protected from the sun.

Regards,
Brad

P.S. The electric windlass with chain rode also adds a great deal. I can anchor right from the cockpit. And I can raise anchor right from the cockpit. With a nylon rode, I'd have to be forward coiling it, which would be a pain. I've anchored, powered back and found that the CQR didn't set, raised the anchor, motored forward, dropped anchor again and set it -- all within a few minutes and all from the cockpit.


----------



## Midnightmail (Feb 28, 2013)

On my previous boat, I sailed 50,000 miles with a Dutchman system that I loved. My current boat has lazy jacks that I'm not fond of. If you have a choice, go with the Dutchman.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I built my own, modeled on the EZ-Jax system. I used red line for port, and green for starboard. For me the key attribute is that I can stow them when not in use. I LOVE them!


----------



## br3nt (Mar 28, 2009)

Does anyone use them on sails with partial battens? I see all the vids show how nicely full battens flake with lazy jacks but none with partial battens.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

br3nt said:


> Does anyone use them on sails with partial battens? I see all the vids show how nicely full battens flake with lazy jacks but none with partial battens.


2 full battens and 2 partial battens. Works great. But I have a life raft on deck, so it's very easy for me to step up and pull the sails back a bit before I zip the cover closed.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

Want


----------

